# New Freezer and Doing Some Painting



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2016)

Our Frigidaire freezer (7+ cu ft) in the basement laundry room died a few days ago, it was 25+ years old.  My husband and I got it up the stairs into the garage and we ordered another one, same brand, but 5+ cu ft instead.  

We haven't painted down there for years, we're rarely down there.  Anyway, we had flat white paint on the walls that was dirty and dingy.  Down there is lots of spiders, cobwebs, etc. too that need vacuuming at least once a year.

So, since that wall was clear for a couple of days, I decided to run out to Home Depot and pick up some paint.  I wanted to get an inexpensive one that was more washable.  I wanted a satin finish, but settled for semi-gloss.  It's a tiny room with a bare cement floor, only three finished walls, rest is wooden beams and rafters.  So I stayed with a neutral light color, just a tiny window down there for light.  I got "Honied White".  

Well, it's a lot of work so far, had to empty and move the two metal pantry closets, clean and vacuum floor, walls and ceiling.  And just did the exact area I needed to in order to get ready for the new freezer to be delivered.  So two walls are done and the freezer was delivered today, they hauled away the old one.

Will get the room done section by section, so I can just move stuff away and move it back without much hassle.  Been locking the cat out so he doesn't get into anything in that room when it's wet.  Busy work for sure, but when it's done it'll look fresher and I'll feel good.  

I've been thinking about painting that room for a long time, just needed a push to do it and get it over with.  $21 for the paint, and I've been trying to give it a double coat as I go to save time.  Will probably need more before all is said and done.

Something to do while my husband watches football on Sunday I guess.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 8, 2016)

25 years for your freezer is a good endorsement for that brand. It sounds like the painting job is a lot of work, but it will be very satisfying once you're done. Here's to you for doing it well and doing it right.epper:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 8, 2016)

I sympathize with anyone who paints.  Preparation and clean up is half the job.  It will look great when you are done.  I'm one of those weird people who actually likes the smell of fresh paint.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm sure your finished project will bring you great satisfaction. A paint job can spruce up most anything. I'm doing the trim work in my bedroom and it's giving the room a whole new look.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> 25 years for your freezer is a good endorsement for that brand.



Thanks Bluebreezes!  I looked at some Kenmore and Magic Chef brands, but we figured we'd stick with the Frigidaire.  Our last refrigerator that crapped out on us was a Magic Chef, the one we have now is a Frigidaire and so far no problems at all.







NancyNGA said:


> I sympathize with anyone who paints.  Preparation and clean up is half the job.  It will look great when you are done.  I'm one of those weird people who actually likes the smell of fresh paint.



I like the smell of fresh paint too Nancy.  Prep and clean up is half the job, especially when the area is super dirty to begin with.  It's just a dinky little room, but it'll be more welcoming when it's painted.  After reading all the hard work you do on a daily basis Nancy in your diary thread, what I'm doing is child's play.   I'm not nearly as energetic or ambitious about such things as you are, and nowhere as knowledgeable.


----------



## maggiemae (Oct 12, 2016)

I love Frigidaire appliances.  They really do last a long time.  I will get in the mood to paint and then after all the prep work, my enthusiasm starts to dwindle.  But I feel like I am too far into the project to back out!  A fresh painted room looks so clean and crisp.  But I find that when I paint one room and it looks so good, it makes the other rooms look dull.  So it's a never ending cycle to me!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2016)

maggiemae said:


> I love Frigidaire appliances.  They really do last a long time.  I will get in the mood to paint and then after all the prep work, my enthusiasm starts to dwindle.  But I feel like I am too far into the project to back out!  A fresh painted room looks so clean and crisp.  But I find that when I paint one room and it looks so good, it makes the other rooms look dull.  So it's a never ending cycle to me!



My enthusiasm is really dwindling now Maggiemae.   My power was out for five hours this weekend when I planned to make a big dent in the painting project.  So I couldn't clean/vacuum anymore without the electricity, or see in the dark.  Then I got busy with some other things that needed attention.  Still a wall to go, and moving the dryer and disconnecting the vent, etc.  Bought my second gallon of paint yesterday, so when I'm ready to go at least I'll have the supplies to complete the job.  I hate painting (and cleaning), so I won't be tempted to go beyond that room for quite some time.


----------



## maggiemae (Oct 12, 2016)

Just a tip SeaBreeze, while you have your dryer vent disconnected, give a good vacuuming at the area where the outside vent goes into the dryer.  You would be surprised how much lint collects there.  I also run the vacuum hose through the dryer vent to the outside.  Have fun!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks Maggie, I was thinking about doing that.  I can see when I set up my hose for the sprinkler the vent has lint around it.  I've never vacuumed from outside and it's time I do that before winter sets in...and now is the perfect time to get it on both ends.  I will try and have fun!  :yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 32602



Finally got to resize my pictures without them disappearing on me, can't see much but here's a before and two afters, one with the new freezer.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 5, 2016)

Wait a minute!  Is that a "Princess" phone with an actual cord that plugs into the wall?

It looks great!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah Hoot, have that one in the basement laundry room and a forest green one upstairs in my computer room.  I think we'll always keep our landlines.  We have a pair of cordless too, in the bedroom.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 5, 2016)

I hate cleaning and preparation that goes with painting. The painting itself wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for that. You'll be glad you got the semi-gloss. It's so much easier to clean and more durable. It's always nice to finish jobs that you've put off for a long time. Having a freezer last for 25 years is amazing you certainly got your money's worth. I hope you get as much wear out of the new one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah, the old paint was flat with a greyish tone to it and the marks just stayed couldn't be washed off, the semi gloss will be better.  There's a lot of spiders and other bugs down there, so when I use the swatter, it's nice to make a clean wipe afterwards. I think the new freezer will last a good long time too, good brand.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 6, 2016)

Very nice. Everything nice and neat, even photos on the wall.  I'll never give up my landline either. Reception on cell phones drive me crazy.


----------

